# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2022



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 09:22)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2022 às 10:24)

Por aqui o Sol brilha, mas dá para ver que há nevoeiro ao longo do vale do rio Dão, ao longe.
*13ºC*, mínima de *4.9ºC*.
Desceu aos 3.2ºC aqui perto, em zona de vale.


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2022 às 10:43)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2022 às 19:22)

*11.4ºC*, máxima de *17ºC*.
Ao Sol ainda se esteve bem agradável.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2022 às 19:28)

Em Várzea da Serra a máxima foi de 12,4ºC.
A mínima de 0,8ºC, com formação de geada.

Agora 4,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2022 às 20:25)

Já nos 3,0ºC. Agora deve estagnar.
Entretanto vai geando.


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2022 às 21:26)

AnDré disse:


> Já nos 3,0ºC. Agora deve estagnar.
> Entretanto vai geando.


Bem prematura e acentuada a queda  da temperatura por aí, impressionante.
Aqui só na última hora começou a descer bem, com *8.3ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (2 Nov 2022 às 03:05)

Madrugada bastante mais fria... Registo 9.4°C.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2022 às 08:05)

As primeiras geadas, desta temporada, aqui ao pé de casa.












Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e 3,2ºC. Mínima de 1,3ºC.


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2022 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de hoje no Sabugal:
Mínima: 2,8⁰C
Máxima: 16,7⁰C

Nesta altura estão 12,6⁰C. Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.


----------



## Cesar (2 Nov 2022 às 19:56)

O dia foi de nuvens altas que foram adensando com o passar do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2022 às 20:39)

Mínima de 5,4ºC e máxima de 16,8ºC, finalmente alguma frescura de momento 11,9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (3 Nov 2022 às 06:51)

Chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2022 às 08:07)

Por aqui também choveu fraco a noite toda, *8.1mm* acumulados, com *10.7ºC* por agora.

Veremos se Novembro é o 3º mês consecutivo, com precipitação acima da média.
Os valores médios são 155.5mm na cidade e 161.8mm no aeródromo.


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Nov 2022 às 08:07)

*November 3, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature14.1 °C13.4 °C13.8 °CDew Point13.9 °C13.2 °C13.5 °CHumidity99 %99 %99 %Precipitation7.11 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed1.4 km/h0.0 km/h0.0 km/hWind Gust1.8 km/h--0.0 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **NW*Pressure998.82 hPa997.53 hPa* -- *


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2022 às 08:50)

3,2 mm até agora.
Mínima de 10,1ºC e por agora 11,4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2022 às 10:34)

*13ºC*
Continua a chuva miudinha, mas como cai com bastante intensidade, ainda vai dando para acumular 1mm/hora.
Já nos *10.5mm.*


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Nov 2022 às 12:47)

ainda não parou....

PRECIP RATE
1.19 mm/hr
PRECIP TOTAL
13.89 mm


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2022 às 14:17)

Por aqui já não chove.
*15.3ºC* e *11.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Nov 2022 às 17:11)

ainda não parou. 



Até ao momento
18.21 mm


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2022 às 20:07)

*13.7°C*, após máxima de *15.6°C.* 
*12.3mm *desde as 0h.

Bons acumulados nas zonas mais litorais do distrito:
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 41mm
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 37.4mm
São João do Monte, Tondela: 36.3mm
Couto do Mosteiro, SC Dão: 29.2mm


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2022 às 00:46)

-0,1C neste momento em Várzea da Serra. Tudo o que estava molhado, está a congelar.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2022 às 07:39)

Mais uma manhã de geada e o primeiro valor inferior a zero na estação do IPMA. 

No meu sensor: 1,5ºC com vento fraco de oeste. Mínima de 0,8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2022 às 13:06)

*14.7ºC*
Dia de Sol, com algumas nuvens altas, mínima de *5.6ºC* por aqui.
A rondar os 3ºC nos vales.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2022 às 13:43)

Geada esta manhã em Cotelo, Castro Daire, num pequeno vale a 970m de altitude.




retirada do facebook da montemurotv


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2022 às 17:51)

*12.3°C*, 65% de humidade, vento fraco.
Máxima de *15.9°C*


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2022 às 18:07)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas, 65% de Hr, vento fraco de ESE e 9,8ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: 0,8ºC / 12,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2022 às 18:26)

Nickname disse:


> Geada esta manhã em Cotelo, Castro Daire, num pequeno vale a 970m de altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falou-se desse vale aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/os-lugares-mais-frios-de-portugal.87/pagina-8#post-870909

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de -0,2ºC.
A máxima de 11,2ºC e agora já está em queda: 5,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2022 às 20:49)

Mínima de 4,9ºC e 15,1ºC de máxima, frio tá a surpreender, não contava com tanto.
Estão 7,4ºC de momento.


----------



## Cesar (4 Nov 2022 às 21:09)

O dia foi de Céu nublado por nuvens altas já vai fazendo frio.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Nov 2022 às 02:54)

8.1°C // 37%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (5 Nov 2022 às 06:48)

Bom dia Céu limpo, com sensação de ter geado.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2022 às 07:43)

1,5ºC e céu limpo. A geada mantem-se nas sombras. Mínima de 0,6ºC.


----------



## DRC (5 Nov 2022 às 08:04)

Bom dia,
Mínima de -1,0⁰C na zona baixa do Sabugal com formação de geada.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2022 às 10:18)

Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE, 80% de Hr e 7,6ºC.

Esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (5 Nov 2022 às 14:53)

Tarde de sol no Sarzedo, em que o termómetro marca 14°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2022 às 19:09)

Ainda aqueceu alguma coisa, esta tarde.

Extremos de hoje: 0,6ºC / 15,4ºC

Vale do Sabor.




O rio Sabor já com bastante água.




Por agora: 10,6ºC, 70% de Hr, e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2022 às 08:11)

Chuva fraca, 96% de Hr e 4,7ºC. Mínima de 2,8ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (6 Nov 2022 às 09:37)

Chuvinha soft por aqui
Bom dia!


----------



## raposo_744 (6 Nov 2022 às 09:38)

*November 6, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature12.7 °C5.4 °C7.1 °CDew Point12.5 °C5.2 °C6.9 °CHumidity99 %99 %99 %Precipitation0.30 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed2.1 km/h0.0 km/h0.0 km/hWind Gust3.5 km/h--0.0 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WNW*Pressure1,021.64 hPa1,019.34 hPa* -- *


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2022 às 15:52)

Hoje o dia está a ser diversificado.
Chuvisco nas primeiras horas do dia, céu praticamente limpo por hora do almoço, e entretanto tem entrado o nevoeiro vindo de Sul/Sudoeste.
*13.5ºC* e 92% de Hr, máxima de *16ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (7 Nov 2022 às 06:56)

Manhã algo nublada à espera da chuva.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2022 às 10:40)

Céu muito nublado, manhã amena, *14.7°C.*


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2022 às 21:51)

*13.2ºC*, 96% Hr.
Chuva fraca na última hora, *1.2mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *15.2ºC*.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Nov 2022 às 21:52)

Choveu por aqui há pouco
0,8mm acumulados.

12,8°C
95% HR

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2022 às 22:37)

Chuva forte durante os últimos minutos, acumulado nos *4mm *e a subir rápido.
*13.5ºC.*


----------



## jotackosta (8 Nov 2022 às 10:11)

Manhã de chuva por aqui.
6,4mm acumulados

12,4°C

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2022 às 11:21)

Em Várzea da Serra sigo com 8,0mm hoje e 20,0mm este mês.
Números redondos.

Temperatura nos 11,3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2022 às 11:52)

Aqui também chove desde madrugada, tendencialmente fraca a moderada.
O vento está a intensificar-se nos últimos minutos.
*13.5ºC*, 98% Hr
*15.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Nov 2022 às 12:10)

Chuva forte e vento moderado. 
Bom rate agora. 









Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2022 às 13:22)

*23.2mm* e sem chuva por agora.
Mas parece vir mais precipitação a caminho, vinda de Sudoeste,pelo radar.
*13.8ºC*, 97% Hr.


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Nov 2022 às 13:50)

Manhã com muita chuva.
Mas que maravilha.
14.5ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (8 Nov 2022 às 15:26)

*Summary
November 8, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature17.8 °C16.3 °C17.0 °CDew Point17.6 °C16.1 °C16.8 °CHumidity99 %97 %99 %Precipitation40.11 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed11.6 km/h0.0 km/h1.4 km/hWind Gust18.3 km/h--2.2 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **West*Pressure1,016.12 hPa1,013.04 hPa* -- *


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2022 às 16:15)

28,4mm em Várzea da Serra. Nada mau.

27,7mm nas Penhas da Saúde, e a somar.
Bastante água visível a partir da webcam.


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2022 às 21:19)

*12.5ºC* e nevoeiro, *25.2mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *14.3ºC*.


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2022 às 08:00)

*11.8ºC,* nevoerio cerrado.
*1.2mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Nov 2022 às 11:00)

Ontem durante toda a manhã choveu muito. Apanhei parte dessa chuva quando tive de ir à rua. Não tive tempo de cá vir. A tarde foi cinzenta e húmida mas nada como a manhã.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Nov 2022 às 18:59)

Máxima de 15.7ºC.
Céu muito nublado por agora com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2022 às 19:14)

*13.3ºC*, não acumulou mais.
Dia bastante nublado, com pequenas abertas.
Máxima de *16ºC*, 95% Hr.


----------



## Cesar (9 Nov 2022 às 21:56)

Dia de muita neblusidade ainda choveu mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Cesar (10 Nov 2022 às 06:45)

Manhã de nevoeiro, com nuvens mais altas.


----------



## Nickname (10 Nov 2022 às 15:04)

*18.8ºC*, 59% Hr
Vento fraco ecéu pouco nublado.
Máxima de* 20.8ºC.*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Nov 2022 às 18:37)

E o calor que eu hoje passei porque saí de casa cedinho para ir trabalhar agasalhada de acordo com a época e a hora e depois de tarde andei a bater perna na rua? Ao sol aqueceu bastante!


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2022 às 18:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> E o calor que eu hoje passei porque saí de casa cedinho para ir trabalhar agasalhada de acordo com a época e a hora e depois de tarde andei a bater perna na rua? Ao sol aqueceu bastante!


É o verão de S.Martinho, já devias ter aprendido que não falha!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Nov 2022 às 19:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> É o verão de S.Martinho, já devias ter aprendido que não falha!


Habituada já estou mas não queria apanhar frio de manhã...


----------



## Cesar (11 Nov 2022 às 06:30)

Céu praticamente limpo, mas deve ter geado alguma coisa.


----------



## Nickname (11 Nov 2022 às 08:21)

Céu praticamente limpo.
A temperatura rondou os 10ºC a noite toda, estando agora *11.1ºC*, 78% Hr.
Está um vento algo desagradável(vel.média de 10km/h, com rajadas entre os 15/20km/h).


----------



## raposo_744 (11 Nov 2022 às 10:24)

azul e mais azul.Assim estáo céu esta manhã.Lindo dia para passear


----------



## jotackosta (11 Nov 2022 às 17:46)

Hoje o dia foi solarengo, com vento, alguma sensação de frio pela primeira parte da manhã e final de tarde.
Máxima de 16,6ºC.
De momento estão 12ºC, vento com rajadas até 16km/h e 79% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Serrano (12 Nov 2022 às 16:44)

Alguma nebulosidade no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 13ºC.


----------



## Cesar (13 Nov 2022 às 13:44)

O céu começa a ficar nublado, mas não está frio.


----------



## Nickname (13 Nov 2022 às 18:46)

*13.4ºC*, 96% Hr, vento fraco.
Chuva moderada nos últimos 40 minutos, *2.8mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *18.5ºC.*


----------



## jotackosta (13 Nov 2022 às 19:25)

12,9ºC
Já chove por aqui. 
2,4mm acumulados.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Nov 2022 às 20:10)

Mais uma estação no Concelho de Sátão ( 3 no total). Só falta uma um pouco mais a norte  
A chuva acalmou por aqui e a temperatura estagnou.


----------



## Cesar (13 Nov 2022 às 21:26)

Já temos chuva só falta mesmo a neve.


----------



## Nickname (13 Nov 2022 às 21:33)

jotackosta disse:


> Mais uma estação no Concelho de Sátão ( 3 no total). Só falta uma um pouco mais a norte
> A chuva acalmou por aqui e a temperatura estagnou.


Boa notícia.
Ando sempre atento a novas estações aqui na zona, mas antecipaste-te a mim.
E quanto à estação mais a norte no concelho, tenho de ver se instalo uma em casa dos meus avós em Casfreires, Ferreira d'Aves, zona bem fria.


----------



## huguh (14 Nov 2022 às 00:10)

chove com bastante intensidade na ultima meia hora


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2022 às 09:20)

*11.2ºC*, 99% Hr.
Céu nublado, choveu bem na primeira hora do dia, acumulado nos *7.6mm*, ontem ficou-se pelos 4.4mm.


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2022 às 15:12)

*13.7ºC*, 87% Hr e vento fraco.
Céu cada vez mais encoberto e a máxima parece já estar feita, *14.3ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2022 às 18:53)

*12.5ºC*, 97% Hr.
Chuva fraca mas persistente na última hora, apanhou-me de surpresa, já nos *8.8mm.*


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2022 às 07:11)

12.5ºC
Chuva e vento moderados na última hora, com 7.6mm acumulados.
Ontem o dia acabou nos 9.9mm, Novembro segue nos 64mm.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2022 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva em Várzea da Serra.
30,8mm e a somar.
87,6mm neste mês de Novembro.


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2022 às 10:01)

*13.4°C*
Chuva moderada a forte nas últimas 3 horas.
*19.4mm* acumulados.
Já há valores perto de 30mm no concelho de Viseu, e perto de 45mm no distrito.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Nov 2022 às 10:20)

Bela manhã de chuva.
13,3ºC
23,2mm acumulados 
97% HR

*77,2mm* de precipitação até agora neste mês.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2022 às 10:31)

Manhã de muita chuva em Várzea da Serra, mas já está a acalmar. O vento já rodou para sudoeste.
47,0mm.  
103,8mm este mês.
825,8mm este ano. O mesmo que em 2017 - ano extremamente seco.


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Nov 2022 às 10:42)

Chove literalmente a cântaros aqui em Tondela:





14.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2022 às 10:44)

*13.7°C*
Chuva torrencial, *29mm* acumulados.


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Nov 2022 às 12:32)

choveu,chove e choverá.Que manhã......Gostei!


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2022 às 13:33)

*14.4ºC, *97% Hr*.*
Por aqui já só chuvisca, e o vento está a abrandar, *30.8mm* acumulados.

59.4mm em São João do Monte, Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Nov 2022 às 14:57)

*Summary
November 15, 2022*​
HighLowAverageTemperature18.9 °C15.5 °C16.5 °CDew Point18.5 °C15.3 °C16.2 °CHumidity99 %92 %98 %Precipitation26.19 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed14.3 km/h0.0 km/h2.3 km/hWind Gust20.1 km/h--3.5 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **West*Pressure1,017.03 hPa1,011.24 hPa* -- *


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2022 às 21:47)

*11ºC*, que é também a mínima do dia até ao momento.
Máxima de *14.6ºC*.
Acumulado do dia nos *31.2mm*, 88mm em Novembro.

Cascatas da Pombeira
Lamelas, Castro Daire


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2022 às 02:22)

Nickname disse:


> Cascatas da Pombeira
> Lamelas, Castro Daire



 que cascatas espectaculares, tenho de assentar isto na minha agenda, nunca visitei. Belos vídeos!


----------



## Bajorious (16 Nov 2022 às 03:12)

Acumulado de ontem, dados meteoestrela: 25.8 mm.

Neste momento registo 10.4°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 08:18)

*11.8ºC*
Chuva fraca nas útimas horas, *5.2mm* acumulados.

Top5 de acumulados do dia 15, no distrito de Viseu:
São João do Monte, Tondela: 61.7mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 52.1mm
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: 48mm
Vila Nova de Paiva: 47.2mm
Vila Chã de Sá, Viseu: 46mm


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2022 às 08:58)

StormRic disse:


> que cascatas espectaculares, tenho de assentar isto na minha agenda, nunca visitei. Belos vídeos!


Ia escrever, e vou , precisamente o mesmo 
Desconhecia completamente, brutais!  Como é possível nunca ter ouvido, ou lido, nada sobre estas cascatas tão altas? Portugal ainda me consegue surpreender


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2022 às 11:45)

Nickname disse:


> *11ºC*, que é também a mínima do dia até ao momento.
> Máxima de *14.6ºC*.
> Acumulado do dia nos *31.2mm*, 88mm em Novembro.
> 
> ...


E hoje deve manter o mesmo caudal.
Nestes períodos de muita precipitação, toda essa estrada entre Castro Daire e Cabril é só água e cascatas. Até porque a precipitação fica praticamente toda retida lá.
A Várzea da Serra, a nordeste, já pouco chega.
Chuva fraca, certinha, constante, mas um rain rate estável nos 1mm/h. 
7,8mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 13:02)

*13.4ºC*
Aqui também tem chegado pouca chuva, apenas *7.4mm*, chuvisco que mal acumula nas últimas horas.
Em São João do Monte no Caramulo já segue acima dos 40mm, depois dos mais de 60mm de ontem, e tendo em conta o que ainda virá, diria que há possibilidade de haver cheias na baixa de Águeda.


----------



## invent (16 Nov 2022 às 17:13)

Vai chovendo por estes lados, digamos que de intensidade média, se continuar assim até amanhã ao meio-dia, era de valor.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 18:40)

*14.4ºC*
Vai chovendo com mais intensidade nas últimas duas horas, *18.4mm* acumulados, 107mm em Novembro.
São João do Monte, Tondela já ultrapassou os 90mm no dia de hoje, e segue nos 265mm em Novembro.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 19:55)

*14.7ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.
O acumulado lá vai subindo lentamente por aqui, *23.2mm*.

Muita chuva no terço litoral do distrito de Viseu, com valores generalizados acima de 50mm.


----------



## jotackosta (16 Nov 2022 às 20:32)

Mais um dia de muita chuva e vento.
De momento estão 14,4°C, chove moderadamente com acumulação de 27,2mm. Vai surgindo algum nevoeiro. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 21:17)

*14.9ºC
28mm* acumulados.

Valores acima dos 50mm a alastrarem-se aos concelhos de Castro Daire, Viseu e Vila Nova de Paiva.
*113mm* em São João do Monte, Tondela.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Nov 2022 às 21:52)

Dia de chuvinha, quase sem parar.
A estação meteoestrela (Covilhã) acumula 46.8 mm, e ainda deve chegar ao dobro de ontem 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2022 às 23:33)

*15ºC*, finalmente parece estar a querer parar.
Apesar de ter sido das zonas menos beneficiadas do distrito, foi um belo dia para encharcar os terrenos, sem pausas desde as 5h, e sem nunca ter excedido os 4mm/h.
*34.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (17 Nov 2022 às 00:03)

dia de chuva quase sem parar, principalmente da parte da manhã e depois das 16h.
agora mais uma boa descarga


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 00:13)

*15ºC*, 99% Hr*.*
O acumulado não mais se alterou, o mês segue em *122.2mm* por aqui.
Extremos de ontem: 15ºC/10.6ºC

Top 5 de maiores acumulados de dia 16, distrito de Viseu:
São João do Monte, Tondela: 139mm(311mm)
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 103mm(237mm)
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 101mm(260mm)
Outeiro de Vila Pouca, Castro Daire: 82mm(180mm)
Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão: 82mm(181mm)

Acumulado mensal entre parênteses.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Nov 2022 às 00:43)

Covilhã com acumulado diário de 53.0 mm (meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 01:00)

*15.1ºC*
Volta a chover bem por aqui, *0.8mm* acumulados em meia dúzia de minutos.


----------



## huguh (17 Nov 2022 às 04:25)

4:24 da manhã e chove que é uma coisa doida.
Chuva torrencial

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 08:04)

*12.8°C
6mm* desde as 0h, a rondar os 10mm em algumas estações do concelho.

Mais 33.3mm em São João do Monte, desde as 0h.


----------



## raposo_744 (17 Nov 2022 às 08:28)

*November 17, 2022*​

*





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



*

HighLowAverageTemperature18.5 °C17.3 °C17.9 °CDew Point18.2 °C16.6 °C17.6 °CHumidity99 %95 %98 %Precipitation23.29 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed27.4 km/h0.0 km/h4.0 km/hWind Gust33.2 km/h--6.1 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WNW*Pressure1,011.82 hPa1,010.02 hPa* -- *


----------



## jotackosta (17 Nov 2022 às 09:03)

Bastante vento durante a noite e manhã. Muitos galhos no chão.

De momento algumas abertas. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 15:48)

Houve mais um aguaceiro ao início da tarde, *7.1mm* acumulados.
Vento fraco e céu muito nublado, com *12.3°C*


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2022 às 18:08)

*11.7ºC*, máxima de* 15.8ºC.*
Chuva miudinha mas bem intensa na última meia-hora,  *9.1mm* acumulados.
Incrível a facilidade com que tudo escorre e com que pequena poças reaparecem mal volta a chuva. Sinal de que está tudo saturado ao máximo.
São João do Monte à porta dos 40mm hoje (240mm desde dia 15).


----------



## raposo_744 (17 Nov 2022 às 18:21)

tarde calma  sem chuva.Ainda apareceu o sol


----------



## Nickname (18 Nov 2022 às 04:43)

*8.4ºC*
Ontem o dia acabou nos 11.4mm.
*3.6mm* desde as 0h, *137.2mm* em Novembro.
Faltam apenas mais 25m para serem ultrapassadas as médias tanto da cidade como do aeródromo (81-10), será quase de certeza o 3º mês consecutivo com precipitação acima da média!


----------



## Cesar (18 Nov 2022 às 06:56)

Céu entre pouco nublado e algum nevoeiro


----------



## Nickname (18 Nov 2022 às 09:06)

Já se nota o tempo bem mais fresco, com *8.8°C*, mínima de *6.9ºC*.
4.4mm acumulados, céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2022 às 09:23)

Já temos a primeira neve na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Nov 2022 às 11:06)

Acumulou só na torre ou até onde? Ainda acumulou bastante. Amanhã já terá derretido, não?


----------



## Nickname (18 Nov 2022 às 13:41)

*11.9ºC*, 66% Hr.
Tarde de algum Sol e fresco, uma combinação que já não acontecia há muitos meses.
Vento fraco a moderado, com rajadas a rondar os 20km/h.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 19:08)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Acumulou só na torre ou até onde? Ainda acumulou bastante. Amanhã já terá derretido, não?



1700 m foi a cota da previsão do IPMA desde ontem, hoje baixou para 1400m. É melhor ir a correr à Torre já este Sábado, porque a partir de Domingo à tarde a neve vai ser toda varrida pela chuva forte prevista para 2ªfeira.









						Neve na Serra da Estrela
					

Previsões Serra da Estrela




					www.meteoestrela.pt


----------



## Nickname (18 Nov 2022 às 19:25)

A noite começa fria, com *6.5ºC*, nova mínima do dia.
Máxima de *12.4ºC
6.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## Stinger (18 Nov 2022 às 23:39)

Manzaneda ja teve tambem a sua camada de neve

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (19 Nov 2022 às 02:42)

Registo 7.6°C // 68%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2022 às 10:18)

*8.3ºC*, 96% Hr
Chuvisca com muita intensidade nos últimos 10 minutos, mas ainda sem acumular.
O mês segue nos *140.0mm. *


----------



## AJB (19 Nov 2022 às 13:22)

Foi ‘poucochinho’, mas já nevou no Gerês
					

Esta manhã




					ominho-pt.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2022 às 14:51)

Por aqui já chove, *0.4mm* acumulados.
*10.1°C* e em queda rápida, máxima de *11.3°C.*


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2022 às 15:33)

Aguaceiros fracos no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2022 às 08:35)

*10.7ºC*
Nevoeiro e chuva fraca, *1.2mm* acumulados desde as 0h, mesmo valor com que acabou o dia de ontem.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2022 às 10:59)

*12.1ºC*
Chuva moderada nas últimas duas horas,* 7.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (20 Nov 2022 às 13:44)

Céu cinzento com alguma chuva


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2022 às 14:18)

*13.9ºC*
Nevoeiro muito denso e chuvisco na última hora.
*8.8mm* acumulados.

Novamente dia de muita chuva na Serra do Caramulo, com 38mm em São João do Monte desde as 0h, mais de 400mm em Novembro.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2022 às 18:11)

*13.8ºC*, máxima de *14.3ºC*, mantém-se o nevoeiro.
De chuvisco a chuvisco lá cheguei aos *10mm*.

51.3mm em São João do Monte.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2022 às 18:59)

Terá nevado na Serra de Montemuro?
Na página de facebook Somos Cinfães, tem lá um vídeo filmado a 1200m  de altitude.





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



Ou talvez seja de ontem, quando a temperatura estava mais baixa?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2022 às 19:21)

Nickname disse:


> *13.9ºC*
> Nevoeiro muito denso e chuvisco na última hora.
> *8.8mm* acumulados.
> 
> Novamente dia de muita chuva na Serra do Caramulo, com 38mm em São João do Monte desde as 0h, mais de 400mm em Novembro.


420mm em 20 dias, impressionante! Aqui foram precisos 11 meses para ultrapassar os 400mm anuais. 
Considerando os acumulados que o ECM e outros modelos mostram para essa zona ao longo desta semana, a possibilidade de chegar perto dos 600mm mensais até é elevada. É só o normal anual aqui da minha zona. 
Um país pequeno, mas com uma diversidade climática sempre notável.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2022 às 20:37)

joralentejano disse:


> 420mm em 20 dias, impressionante! Aqui foram precisos 11 meses para ultrapassar os 400mm anuais.
> Considerando os acumulados que o ECM e outros modelos mostram para essa zona ao longo desta semana, a possibilidade de chegar perto dos 600mm mensais até é elevada. É só o normal anual aqui da minha zona.
> Um país pequeno, mas com uma diversidade climática sempre notável.


Mesmo conhecendo o clima da zona, valores mensais acima dos 500mm também me impressionam sempre, e penso que a estação vai ultrapassar largamente esse valor.

São João do Monte deverá ter uma média anual a rondar os 2600/2800mm, já que fica na encosta Ocidente da Serra, isto tendo em conta os valores da estação da vila do Caramulo(encosta Oriental):







Entretanto o chuvisco não pára um minuto por aqui, e até já se pode considerar chuva fraca na última meia hora.
*12.4mm* acumulados, com *13.6ºC* e vento cada vez mais intenso.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2022 às 20:41)

Nickname disse:


> Mesmo conhecendo o clima da zona, valores mensais acima dos 500mm também me impressionam sempre, e penso que a estação vai ultrapassar largamente esse valor
> 
> São João do Monte deverá ter uma média anual a rondar os 2600/2800mm, já que fica na encosta Ocidente da Serra, isto tendo em conta os valores da estação da vila do Caramulo(encosta Oriental):
> 
> ...



Tens feito um excelente acompanhamento de algumas regiões. O aparecimento dessa e outras estações valem ouro. Agora acompanho algumas dessas estações com outro interesse. Vai ser curioso regressar a Sever Do Vouga , precisamente um mês depois e certamente com 500 mm em cima...impressionante.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2022 às 21:01)

Nickname disse:


> Terá nevado na Serra de Montemuro?
> Na página de facebook Somos Cinfães, tem lá um vídeo filmado a 1200m  de altitude.
> 
> 
> ...


Impossível... Deve ter sido o ano passado.
Não há qualquer relato de neve na Gralheira. Em Várzea a temperatura não desceu dos 4,8C.
Só nevou com acumulação acima dos 1700m na Serra da Estrela, e uns vestígios, junto às paredes, no Gerês a 1500m de altitude.


----------



## Sleet (20 Nov 2022 às 23:20)

Longe dos impressionantes acumulados da vertente norte do Caramulo, chove com intensidade por Loriga, após um dia de nevoeiro e chuva miudinha mas constante. A temperatura anda à volta dos 12 graus, pelo que o "lavar de vistas" no alto da serra já deve ter passado à história...

O acumulado de Novembro já está bem perto dos 200 mm.


----------



## raposo_744 (21 Nov 2022 às 08:28)

ontem foi sempre a chover miudinho e hoje assim continua mas com mais intensidade.Hã 24 Horas sem parar


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2022 às 14:50)

Na Torre, a chuva está neste momento a passar a neve:









						Dados Actuais Torre - Serra da Estrela | MeteoEstrela
					






					www.meteoestrela.pt
				




1,5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (21 Nov 2022 às 15:02)

Temperatura em descida neste momento: 9,6ºC
Chove moderadamente. 16,4mm desde as zero horas.
Rajadas até aos 35km/h.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2022 às 15:11)

Em Várzea da Serra a temperatura também está em queda.
6,5ºC e é a mínima do dia.
Numa altura em que cai um aguaceira.
14,0mm acumulados hoje.
177,0mm este mês.


----------



## Nickname (21 Nov 2022 às 15:45)

9.7°C
Hoje passa tudo ao lado, apenas 6.4mm.
Ainda assim o mês já ultrapassou ligeiramente os 160mm, média mensal atingida.
A partir de agora é lucro!


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 16:58)

AnDré disse:


> Na Torre, a chuva está neste momento a passar a neve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...















			https://www.meteoestrela.pt/assets/webcam/cam_5.jpg


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 17:04)

Sleet disse:


> Longe dos impressionantes acumulados da vertente norte do Caramulo, chove com intensidade por Loriga, após um dia de nevoeiro e chuva miudinha mas constante. A temperatura anda à volta dos 12 graus, pelo que o "lavar de vistas" no alto da serra já deve ter passado à história...
> 
> O acumulado de Novembro já está bem perto dos 200 mm.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2022 às 17:14)

Vento moderado, com rajadas de 50km/h e a temperatura a cair.

Chuva fraca, vento moderado de oeste, 5,6ºC e uma sensação térmica de 2,0ºC.

Certamente as primeiras neves aos 1300 / 1400m, por estas bandas.


----------



## Nickname (21 Nov 2022 às 18:48)

*8.6ºC*, *6.8mm.*
Pequeno aguaceiro e pequena queda de temperatura.
Novembro nos *163.3mm*


----------



## Nickname (21 Nov 2022 às 21:39)

*6.9ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, a máxima foi de *14.1ºC*  pouco depois das 0h.
Choveu bem entre as 20 e as 20h30, o acumulado subiu para os *9.1mm*.


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2022 às 07:38)

Chuva fraca aqui, com* 8ºC* e *1.2mm *acumulados.

Algumas estações do concelho atingiram os 200mm mensais, ao longo do dia de ontem.
A estação de Viseu(centro de coordenação) segue nos *205mm* até às 6 horas de hoje, mas apenas soma 817mm em 2022, 63.6% da média(1284mm).


----------



## raposo_744 (22 Nov 2022 às 08:24)

*November 22, 2022*​

*





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



*


HighLowAverageTemperature11.8 °C8.2 °C10.0 °CDew Point11.6 °C7.9 °C9.7 °CHumidity99 %94 %99 %Precipitation3.61 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed6.4 km/h0.0 km/h0.5 km/hWind Gust11.1 km/h--0.9 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **West*Pressure1,020.52 hPa1,018.22 hPa* -- *


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Nov 2022 às 11:04)

Estará a nevar na Serra? Ou ainda resistirá alguma neve? O meu nariz e orelhas detectaram uma certa aragem que normalmente está associada ao elemento branco.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2022 às 12:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estará a nevar na Serra? Ou ainda resistirá alguma neve? O meu nariz e orelhas detectaram uma certa aragem que normalmente está associada ao elemento branco.


A previsão indicava isto:

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Chuva persistente, em especial a partir da manhã, que poderá ser por
vezes forte no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego.
*Queda de neve acima de 1400/1600 metros de altitude até ao meio
da manhã. *(...)

Na webcam do MeteoEstrela não se vê grande neve e na Torre e estão uns "quentinhos" 4,8ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Nov 2022 às 13:14)

MSantos disse:


> A previsão indicava isto:
> 
> *REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
> ...


Saí de casa eram 8h15 e as minhas orelhas e nariz detectaram neve. Ou a cair ou já caída! Não é que não possam enganar-se, como a dona, mas o histórico é favorável às extremidades!


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2022 às 13:58)

Por aqui vamos com algumas horas de chuva fraca a moderada, *11.6mm* acumulados e *11.8ºC*.

São João do Monte nos 41mm hoje, 512mm em Novembro.


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2022 às 17:19)

*14.2ºC*
Chuva fraca na últimas horas, o vento tem-se intensificado.
*14.8mm* acumulados.

Os acumulados estão a ficar interessantes por todo o distrito, mesmo em zonas mais interiores, no fim do mês coloco uma tabela.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2022 às 17:26)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estará a nevar na Serra? Ou ainda resistirá alguma neve? O meu nariz e orelhas detectaram uma certa aragem que normalmente está associada ao elemento branco.


Nevou até ao princípio da manhã na Estrela, que foi substituída por chuva assim que o sector frio instalado começou a ser substituído pelo sector quente do sistema frontal, como já era esperado. Ainda pintou de branco qualquer coisa, mas foi em pouca quantidade.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2022 às 17:28)

Nickname disse:


> São João do Monte nos 41mm hoje, 512mm em Novembro.


Vai nos 60mm até ao momento e com 531mm em novembro, que autêntico "penico"!  Parece certo que irá ultrapassar os 600mm mensais, incrível.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Nov 2022 às 17:29)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nevou até ao princípio da manhã na Estrela, que foi substituída por chuva assim que o sector frio instalado começou a ser substituído pelo sector quente do sistema frontal, como já era esperado. Ainda pintou de branco qualquer coisa, mas foi em pouca quantidade.


Extremidades 1 - Cláudia 0


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2022 às 17:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai nos 60mm até ao momento e com 531mm em novembro, que autêntico "penico"!  Parece certo que irá ultrapassar os 600mm mensais, incrível.


O Caramulo é impressionante, da costa até lá não há uma única elevação digna de registo. Isso contribui para um efeito orográfico potente, e apesar de ter apenas 1100m de altitude, tem uma proeminência muito significativa.
Mesmo em localidades de baixa altitude, a Oriente da mesma, como Tondela, Santa Comba Dão, esse efeito sente-se imenso.
Viseu ronda os 200mm este mês, mas por exemplo Tondela ou Santa Comba Dão, mais próximas do sopé do Caramulo já rondam os 300mm.


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Nov 2022 às 18:16)

Por cá o dia foi com muita chuva, por vezes acompanhada por rajadas fortes.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2022 às 18:23)

Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado de hoje está nuns tímidos 10,0mm. 

Mas Mirandela segue 0mm. E acho que o pluviómetro não está entupido. Portanto, não são só notórias as diferenças entre o norte e o sul, mas também entre o litoral e o interior.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2022 às 19:10)

Eu acho que a estação do ipma castelo branco deve estar a registar mal a precipitação.. Todo a hora a choviscar é nem chega a 1mm?? Ou está roto o pluviometro ou estão a registar em polegadas.. É o piso esteve sempre molhado e a escorrer,nao entendo!


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2022 às 19:21)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu acho que a estação do ipma castelo branco deve estar a registar mal a precipitação.. Todo a hora a choviscar é nem chega a 1mm?? Ou está roto o pluviometro ou estão a registar em polegadas.. É o piso esteve sempre molhado e a escorrer,nao entendo!


É possível, a de Viseu(cidade) sei que está a registar mal, segue apenas nos 120mm este mês, quando nenhuma das estações wunderground da cidade e arredores, ou as do ipma no aeródromo, se encontram abaixo dos 170mm, a maioria ronda os 190/210mm.
E também regista temperaturas estranhas, principalmente mínimas.

Entretanto a chuva intensificou-se na última hora, *20mm.*


----------



## Cesar (22 Nov 2022 às 19:25)

Todo o dia chuva fraca a moderada, agora ouve se o vento forte.


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2022 às 21:39)

14.6ºC, máxima do dia até ao momento.
O acumulado lá vai subindo, chuva fraca empurrada a vento moderado.
Este mês tem tido imensas horas de chuva, ainda que raras vezes forte.
*24mm* acumulados, *190mm* em Novembro.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 07:14)

Ontem o dia fechou nos 27.2mm.

Por agora *14.1ºC*, com chuva fraca e vento moderado.
*14.4mm* desde as 0h.

56mm em São João do Monte, *601mm* em Novembro.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 14:02)

*14.6ºC*, a tarde segue muito nublada.
*15.6mm*, já com algumas horas sem chuva.
Acumulado mensal nos* 208mm*.


----------



## Nickname (23 Nov 2022 às 20:12)

*9.4ºC*, 97% Hr, vento fraco.
Máxima de *14.9ºC.*

Respeitando a condição de apenas uma estação por concelho, aqui fica o top5 de acumulados no mês de Novembro no distrito de Viseu, na rede wunderground:

São João do Monte, Tondela: 607mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades:450mm
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 414mm
Baltar, Castro Daire: 351mm
Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão: 323mm

E o top3 do mapa ipma:
Sátão: 331mm
Vila Nova de Paiva: 328mm
Mortágua: 326mm


----------



## Nickname (24 Nov 2022 às 08:14)

*12.8°C*
Chuva moderada nas últimas 2 horas.
*6.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Nov 2022 às 08:20)

13º c
a chover!


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2022 às 08:46)

Chove razoavelmente e algum vento.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2022 às 09:01)

Muita chuva hoje em Várzea da Serra.
25,0mm e a subir rapidamente.

Hoje é dia de encher o rio Varosa e respetiva barragem.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2022 às 09:57)

38,2mm em Várzea da Serra. Já está a parar de chover.
Novembro segue com 233,0mm acumulados. Já ultrapassou Outubro (230,4mm).

Temperatura nos 10,4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Nov 2022 às 10:33)

*13.9°C*
Vento e chuva muito forte nas últimas 2 horas, *32mm* acumulados.


----------



## jotackosta (24 Nov 2022 às 11:36)

Que temporal no trajecto Mangualde - Viseu. Rotundas inundadas. Nas aldeias circundantes há galhos pelo chão, muros caídos e fortes correntes de água a sair de terrenos agrícolas e florestas. Precaução! 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Nov 2022 às 14:29)

*13.3ºC*
A chuva parece querer voltar após de 3 horas de ausência.
*32.8mm* desde as 0h, *241mm* em Novembro.

Rio Pavia(afluente do Dão) na Quinta da Cruz, no limite urbano da cidade de Viseu:




Your browser is not able to display this video.











Pequena cheia 4km a jusante:


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2022 às 23:37)

Parece que o interior transmontano teve um dia interessante com acumulados superiores a 20 mm em várias estações amadoras.
Chuva bem distribuída


----------



## Cesar (25 Nov 2022 às 06:51)

O dia começa com muito nevoeiro.


----------



## raposo_744 (25 Nov 2022 às 08:28)

dia de sol!Que maravilha.


----------



## Nickname (25 Nov 2022 às 12:47)

raposo_744 disse:


> dia de sol!Que maravilha.


Partilho do sentimento, já tinha saudades!
Por agora* 13.8ºC* e 66% Hr, com algum ventoe céu praticamente limpo.
Mínima de *5.9ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (25 Nov 2022 às 19:57)

*8ºC*, 83% HR.
Máxima de *14.8ºC.*
Foi o primeiro dia sem precipitação desde dia 13, o acumulado mensal está nos 241.3mm(149% da média).


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2022 às 09:17)

Os primeiros sinais de inverno, por estas bandas. 













Geada e nevoeiro, esta manhã. 

O primeiro valor negativo no meu sensor, -0,3ºC. 

Por agora algum nevoeiro nos vales, 0,8ºC e 97% de Hr.


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2022 às 09:41)

*11.4ºC*, céu limpo.
Mínima de *5.1ºC *aqui mais no alto.
Nas zonas baixas da freguesia desceu aos 1.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2022 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
Mínima de -1,3C em Várzea da Serra.
Ontem a mínima foi às 23h: 0,8C.


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2022 às 13:14)

Céu a ficar nublado, por nuvens altas.
Tarde amena, com *15.6ºC.*


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2022 às 15:19)

11ºC no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade no horizonte.


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Nov 2022 às 15:37)

o sol ainda espreita.
14ºC
Muitas nuvens em redor


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2022 às 17:49)

*10.8ºC*
Ainda aqueceu bem hoje, máxima de *16.4ºC*, dia mais quente dos últimos 13.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2022 às 20:11)

Céu limpo, 6,3ºC e 85% de Hr. 

O dia mais fresco da temporada, por estas bandas.

Extremos: -0,3ºC / 10,8ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2022 às 08:58)

Muito parecido com o dia de ontem, mas hoje com mais nebulosidade.

Céu coberto por nuvens altas, 1,1ºC e 94% de Hr. Manhã de geada e nevoeiro nos vales, mínima de -0,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2022 às 12:24)

Alguma chuva fraca com 5,3ºC e 94% de Hr.


----------



## Cesar (27 Nov 2022 às 13:20)

Regressou a chuva, depois da 1 geada mais a sério


----------



## Nickname (27 Nov 2022 às 16:04)

*10.5ºC*, 98% Hr
Chuva fraca nas últimas horas, *3.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (27 Nov 2022 às 20:28)

*8.7ºC
6mm* acumulados hoje, 247mm em Novembro.
Extremos do dia *13ºC*/*6.2ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (28 Nov 2022 às 17:49)

Dia frio com alguma chuva de manhã. A mínima foi de 2,9°C. A máxima não passou dos 12,5°C.

De momento estão 7,7°C. Vento nulo e 91% de humidade relativa. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Nov 2022 às 23:04)

Noite fresquinha.
4.4ºC


----------



## Cesar (29 Nov 2022 às 07:02)

O dia começa com poucas nuvens e com alguma geada.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2022 às 07:35)

Um pouco de geada, nuvens altas, algum nevoeiro e 0,9ºC. A mínima ficou em 0,3ºC.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 07:41)

*-1ºc* registado no aeródromo de Mogadouro ( que fica 6 Km a NE da Vila) pelo que, em Azinhoso, nos locais mais baixos, abrigados e perto da ribeira, houve certamente formação de geada:











						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## jotackosta (30 Nov 2022 às 08:44)

Mínima de 2,2°C.
Vai chovendo por aqui

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Nov 2022 às 09:09)

*6.5°C*
Chuva moderada na última meia-hora, *2.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (30 Nov 2022 às 15:24)

*8.5°C*, 98% Hr.
Dia bem regado por aqui, apenas houve uma pausa de uma hora desde as 8h30. Tem caído fraca a moderada, acumulado nos *12mm*.


----------



## Nickname (30 Nov 2022 às 18:35)

*8.2ºC*, 98% Hr, vento fraco.
A chuva parece estar finalmente a parar, *15.2mm* acumulados, *262mm* em Novembro.

Extremos do dia: *8.8ºC*/*4.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 05:57)

O filme do radar de Arouca deste evento, que para a RINC terminou mesmo no fim do mês.


E os acumulados registados na rede IPMA. Os maiores valores ficando nas barreiras montanhosas e pouco chegando ao Nordeste ou às zonas fronteiriças das Beiras.


----------



## Nickname (1 Dez 2022 às 07:50)

Top 10 de acumulados em Novembro no distrito de Viseu:

São João do Monte, Tondela: 680mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 523mm
Paredes Velhas, Vouzela: 471mm
Vila Nova de Paiva: 392mm
Sátão: 391mm
Mortágua: 384mm
Mões, Castro Daire: 378mm
Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão: 376mm
Ermida, Tondela: 322m
Vila Chã de Sá, Viseu: 321mm


----------

